
Show HN: Quality content suggestions for your social media accounts - coolestcool
http://getcrate.co
======
coolestcool
Crate is a web platform that delivers content suggestions tailored to any
interests or topics to help you share relevant content online. You upload a
bit of information like URLs, usernames or keywords and Crate finds the best
content for you to share. For example: if you add @ycombinator, Product
Marketing and bothsidesofthetable.com to a Crate, we’d show you the
best/recent links shared by @ycombinator, with the keyword Product Marketing
and blog posts from the bothsidesofthetable.com.

The app is fully integrated with Buffer as their Suggestions featured helped
inspire the concept. The team and I wanted to build an app that saved people
time from looking around the web for new links to share on social and offering
the flexibility to have the content suggestions tailored to whatever their
needs.

I’d love to hear your thoughts and feedback on how we can make something
great!

